# wife makes 3x the tips I do but I have a higher rating...WTF?



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

My wife and I are both part time drivers, We drive to make the car payment and all that goes along with it! we try for 200 a week between the two of us fri,night, sat night and all day sun. over time we started to compete for fun as to who made what trip, longest, highest paid, most time, ratings and tips. ect. over the last few months I have been surprised at how much more in tips she gets then me, In fact I rarely a tip period, sometimes I'll get a few Dollars , sometimes a 5$ tip. but its rare, I do not even consider it a side payment, my wife however brings home $15-30$ on a fri/ sat night. it would make sense except for the issue of ratings, she has a 4.75 and a few hundred trips, I have 4.79 over 300 trips. So the question is, are riders sexist? Is just a matter of drunk guys feeling obligated to give the girl a tip and not the guy? Its a weird situation. works out for me because we decided tips go into the gas tank! lol


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Women have always made more tips in the taxi industry. You may call it "sexism", I call it human nature.

They also have to put up with drunk idiots hitting on them all the time, so I guess they're earning it.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Why i act gay and chat with the girls, i chat them up and make some big tips, chat the guys up and make some tips . I made 80 bucks last week alone in about 9 hours of driving.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Are you trading the exact same shifts, those extra late night drunks are the ones that sometimes do some crazy tipping.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> My wife and I are both part time drivers, We drive to make the car payment and all that goes along with it! we try for 200 a week between the two of us fri,night, sat night and all day sun. over time we started to compete for fun as to who made what trip, longest, highest paid, most time, ratings and tips. ect. over the last few months I have been surprised at how much more in tips she gets then me, In fact I rarely a tip period, sometimes I'll get a few Dollars , sometimes a 5$ tip. but its rare, I do not even consider it a side payment, my wife however brings home $15-30$ on a fri/ sat night. it would make sense except for the issue of ratings, she has a 4.75 and a few hundred trips, I have 4.79 over 300 trips. So the question is, are riders sexist? Is just a matter of drunk guys feeling obligated to give the girl a tip and not the guy? Its a weird situation. works out for me because we decided tips go into the gas tank! lol


Yes. Yes. And Yes. I got rated 5 stars all during Christmas and remained up there as I was mostly picking up women. Then I went to UberSelect and started getting bigger tips mostly $5's, but $10's and $20's. So, I got tipped more and higher fares but for the few who wanted more than a ride my ratings went down to 4.6 something and Uber sent me a text and an email. So, I started telling passengers I will rate them 5 stars, to help make sure they continue to get picked up. They are shocked they get rated. I tell them this is how we know Who to pick up or not. And then I think they realize the rating is important to them so they rate me. Usually, I get a long and enjoy my clients. I guess they have been too lazy to rate before and just left it until the next time they use the app. After a while and they go back to the app for another ride, I think they still have to rate the last driver. By then they could care less what number they choose. So I prefer they rate me as they walk into the door of their destination or as they about to get out.

Guys get rated better because people take men more seriously in business. You all have to usually mess up to get rated low. Whereas women if we don't play along, and even still the gf or wifey can still rate us low. There are so many determining factors in our ratings. I thought Uber would understand that and gives us a cushion. Nope. Equal rating for Equal drivers. So, not only do I have to drive and enjoy it. I have to attempt to be flawless and professional with every rider. I have to be a Psychologist and a Clairvoyant.

I need to know who to pick up, who to cancel. I have learned to wipe down my car down constantly throughout the day and night. I keep my car in the appearance as if no one has been in it. No fingerprints, floor mats straight/clean, seats wiped down/leather cleaner, windows wiped as often as the car, all 4 windows cracked, a/c ready (chilled for a moment and back off or left on), roof opened, if customers were negative a spray a smudge (energy clearing) and say some positive affirmations and onto the next client. I have the gps on part where I just type. I like to use my other phone for gps, sometimes I navigate straight from the Uber app. I pull over after accepting ping. GPS the ETA and text client the ETA and my car type. I pull up stop before or right after them and hurry up and get out of the car to open the door.

After all of that I get my weekly ratings and I get 2 non 5 star ratings out of all the other riders that rated me 5 all week. I learned I can try but I have elements where some people are spiteful and/or jealous. They know sometimes it is an advantage being me, so they knock me for it. Also after that big surge in Fort Lauderdale last weekend for Tortuga Music Festival, I got a ding or 2. my weekly ratings said 38 out 40 rated trips were 5 star. I did see high surges. When it surges I go into UberX mode. I have learned people rate low for high fares. So if Uber is surging, 1 to 5x is enough at X rates. I saw how high Select fares can be surging. When I arrive I look at the fare just as dumbfounded as the rider when it is $100-$175 to go 35 minutes or 35 miles (example).

The rating system has so many factors. I try not to concern myself with it. As you can read above, I do all that I can do. I actually enjoy wiping my car off. I have to take bathroom breaks, when I come back I wipe my car down and get my mind ready for round 2, 3,4, etc. If I keep my new and refreshed I won't be jaded and broken by this experience. Humbling myself and all the other efforts are good for my soul. I notice in my other times of my life I have become more compassionate and courteous. I don't know when I am serving others or being served.

Good luck to you both! It is not as hard as people make it out to be. When it is, we just need to get that military brainwashing of something positive and regroup! As a female who drives more nights than days, trust me I have had many trials and tribulations. I just tell myself shake it off. Everything you do has growth and effort. If not, you're not doing much...just existing and not learning from life or experiencing anything new.

Cheers


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> My wife and I are both part time drivers, We drive to make the car payment and all that goes along with it! we try for 200 a week between the two of us fri,night, sat night and all day sun. over time we started to compete for fun as to who made what trip, longest, highest paid, most time, ratings and tips. ect. over the last few months I have been surprised at how much more in tips she gets then me, In fact I rarely a tip period, sometimes I'll get a few Dollars , sometimes a 5$ tip. but its rare, I do not even consider it a side payment, my wife however brings home $15-30$ on a fri/ sat night. it would make sense except for the issue of ratings, she has a 4.75 and a few hundred trips, I have 4.79 over 300 trips. So the question is, are riders sexist? Is just a matter of drunk guys feeling obligated to give the girl a tip and not the guy? Its a weird situation. works out for me because we decided tips go into the gas tank! lol


Yes, riders and the world in general are sexists.
A man could have a PhD and a woman be a elementary school drop with no conversational skills, and the woman will always get more tips. Surely you know this! (Ever been to Vegas) It's called being on planet Earth.
Sir, my only suggestion to you is to show a little more cleavage...just kidding...it's going to be what it's going to be.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Why i act gay and chat with the girls, i chat them up and make some big tips, chat the guys up and make some tips . I made 80 bucks last week alone in about 9 hours of driving.


 wow


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> So the question is, are riders sexist? Is just a matter of drunk guys feeling obligated to give the girl a tip and not the guy? Its a weird situation. works out for me because we decided tips go into the gas tank! lol


She looks better then you.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Studies show that women get more tips than men and specially if they're good looking


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> My wife and I are both part time drivers, We drive to make the car payment and all that goes along with it! we try for 200 a week between the two of us fri,night, sat night and all day sun. over time we started to compete for fun as to who made what trip, longest, highest paid, most time, ratings and tips. ect. over the last few months I have been surprised at how much more in tips she gets then me, In fact I rarely a tip period, sometimes I'll get a few Dollars , sometimes a 5$ tip. but its rare, I do not even consider it a side payment, my wife however brings home $15-30$ on a fri/ sat night. it would make sense except for the issue of ratings, she has a 4.75 and a few hundred trips, I have 4.79 over 300 trips. So the question is, are riders sexist? Is just a matter of drunk guys feeling obligated to give the girl a tip and not the guy? Its a weird situation. works out for me because we decided tips go into the gas tank! lol


Lots of Yes answers to your questions. Have you asked her what she does differently?

My Wife goes out rarely, but does well and gets better tips aswell. Very chatty but knows when to shut up.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> My wife and I are both part time drivers, We drive to make the car payment and all that goes along with it! we try for 200 a week between the two of us fri,night, sat night and all day sun. over time we started to compete for fun as to who made what trip, longest, highest paid, most time, ratings and tips. ect. over the last few months I have been surprised at how much more in tips she gets then me, In fact I rarely a tip period, sometimes I'll get a few Dollars , sometimes a 5$ tip. but its rare, I do not even consider it a side payment, my wife however brings home $15-30$ on a fri/ sat night. it would make sense except for the issue of ratings, she has a 4.75 and a few hundred trips, I have 4.79 over 300 trips. So the question is, are riders sexist? Is just a matter of drunk guys feeling obligated to give the girl a tip and not the guy? Its a weird situation. works out for me because we decided tips go into the gas tank! lol


News flash, she's a female.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

It takes you Friday night, Saturday night, and all day Sunday to make $200? You are doing Uber wrong.


----------



## dlally929 (Apr 16, 2015)

She has boobs.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> My wife and I are both part time drivers, We drive to make the car payment and all that goes along with it! we try for 200 a week between the two of us fri,night, sat night and all day sun. over time we started to compete for fun as to who made what trip, longest, highest paid, most time, ratings and tips. ect. over the last few months I have been surprised at how much more in tips she gets then me, In fact I rarely a tip period, sometimes I'll get a few Dollars , sometimes a 5$ tip. but its rare, I do not even consider it a side payment, my wife however brings home $15-30$ on a fri/ sat night. it would make sense except for the issue of ratings, she has a 4.75 and a few hundred trips, I have 4.79 over 300 trips. So the question is, are riders sexist? Is just a matter of drunk guys feeling obligated to give the girl a tip and not the guy? Its a weird situation. works out for me because we decided tips go into the gas tank! lol


there was a whole freakonomics episode on tips and the ideal person in service industry that gets the most tips is a blonde and big breasted female in her early 30s. this is a scientific fact. now, you know the next question: which one of you two have most of these assets?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dress like a chick and drive. Also, OP might just be a complete asshole as evidence from his own thread two weeks later....

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/how-i-pay-uber-back-for-pay-cuts.19015/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Women have always made more tips in the taxi industry. You may call it "sexism", I call it human nature.
> 
> They also have to put up with drunk idiots hitting on them all the time, so I guess they're earning it.


The idiots is why the lower rating. More tips but dinged by the rejected.


----------



## LifeBeforeUber (May 18, 2015)

dlally929 said:


> She has boobs.


----------



## ladyanya (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm a female driver and I collect money in tips daily that covers my food, amenities, on a good day gas!! Women by far are more compassionate and more se site than men! Tips from men are mainly motivated by them trying to hit on me or just great conversation 
Tips from women are just intrigued and impressed to have a female driver from a industry dominated by men , safety, comfortability , related topics and conversations they normally wouldn't have with a male driver needless to say a stranger!!
Women empowerment!!! We will always get more tips from restaurants, strip clubs, to uber!!!
Facts!!!


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

ladyanya said:


> I'm a female driver and I collect money in tips daily that covers my food, amenities, on a good day gas!! Women by far are more compassionate and more se site than men! Tips from men are mainly motivated by them trying to hit on me or just great conversation
> Tips from women are just intrigued and impressed to have a female driver from a industry dominated by men , safety, comfortability , related topics and conversations they normally wouldn't have with a male driver needless to say a stranger!!
> Women empowerment!!! We will always get more tips from restaurants, strip clubs, to uber!!!
> Facts!!!


Good for you, toots.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Caitlyn anyone?


----------

